

Save the Honeybee, Sterilize the Earth - danso
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/save-the-honeybee-sterilize-the-earth-pollination-industrial-complex-95566

======
ljf
Previous discussion (23 days ago) :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8880812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8880812)

